# New Logitech Gaming Accessories: G700 Mouse, G510 Keyboard, & G930 Headset



## DanishDevil (Aug 4, 2010)

Sparked by this thread over at [H].

Found this link about them:

http://www.techzoda.co.cc/new-logitech-gaming-equipment-g700-g510-g930.html

Couple of pics:

















Preorders at one random site:

G700 Mouse
G510 Keyboard
G930 Headset


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 4, 2010)

Bump?


----------



## rpsgc (Aug 4, 2010)

My eyes!! It burns!!






Make the fugly go away


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 4, 2010)

I like the extended layout of the keyboard, but not the screen color....


----------



## fenurch (Aug 4, 2010)

The mouse looks shit. 
The keyboard looks nice (probably too expensive though).
No comment on headphones.


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 4, 2010)

this is why i switched to razer stuff and boy am i glad i did


----------



## BoardkilL (Aug 4, 2010)

They all launch tomorrow. I've tried two out of three for quite some time.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 4, 2010)

I have started to move over to Razor products for mice, as some of my Logitech mice were kinda meh.  For keyboards I refused to have anything but an IBM Model M at this point...


----------



## BoardkilL (Aug 4, 2010)

It's august 5th here now, so I guess I'm not breaking the NDA. 

I've had the G930 for quite a while now, and it's basically the G35, except wireless. It's a pretty kickass headset. It has slightly richer sound than the Razer Megalodon, but not quite as good 7.1 sound. None of those two really match a real surround headset with several speakers though. All in all a really nice headset. Battery time was decent, about six to seven hours, but you can use them with the charger connected, if needed.

Haven't had a chance to check out the keyboard yet, but my experience with other gaming keyboards from Logitech has been good. I've got both the G15 models, and they're nice keyboards. Never really found much use for the little LCD screen on them though. Might as well go for something like the G110, which is basically the same, except the little LCD screen.

I've used a lot of different gaming mice over the years, including several Razer ones. I've got the Razer Mamba, which is a great wireless mouse, but really should have had a couple more buttons. I gave the MS Sidewinder X8 away, not because it's bad, I just had too many mice lying around, and chose to keep the Mamba instead. My experience with the G700 is that it is the best Wireless gaming mouse I've used to date. Response is great and the drivers are quite good, with loads of different settings you can tweak. You can change profiles on the fly, which works great for different apps and games. The design is really comfortable. I've played some of my best rounds in Bad Company 2 since I switched from the Qpad 5K to the G700. Well worth the money.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for your insight! And Welcome to TPU!


----------



## BoardkilL (Aug 5, 2010)

My pleasure.

I should be getting my hands on the G510 soon. Right now I keep switching between the Sidewinder X4 and Logitech G110 for gaming, and a Logitech K350 Wave for when I have to write long articles. 

I've been testing out another keyboard that's due for launch in a couple of weeks as well. Not a gaming one though. There's a lot of really cool stuff launching this fall.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 5, 2010)

BoardkilL said:


> My pleasure.
> 
> I should be getting my hands on the G510 soon. Right now I keep switching between the Sidewinder X4 and Logitech G110 for gaming, and a Logitech K350 Wave for when I have to write long articles.
> 
> I've been testing out another keyboard that's due for launch in a couple of weeks as well. Not a gaming one though. There's a lot of really cool stuff launching this fall.



Thanks for your input!  Any pictures of the mouse you can post?


----------



## BoardkilL (Aug 5, 2010)

Haven't taken pics yet, only written a review. But it looks like the pic in the first post. It has 13 buttons total, including left, right, scroll and so on. Eight programmable ones, and three profiles you can setup just the way you want to. I set up different profiles for gaming and Photoshop, pretty nifty. Ranges from 200 dpi to 5 700 dpi, and you can set up a total of five dpi levels in each profile (or less if you'd like), in increments of 100 dpi. Gotta love 200 dpi for sniping in Bad Company 2.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 5, 2010)

The 13 buttons kinda scare me.  I pretty much use 3.  Mouse 1, 2, and 3 (left, right, middle).  The side buttons for going back and forwards have never grown on me.  The sensitivity buttons on my G7 NEVER get touched.  It stays at medium the whole time.  Same with my Razor Diamondback 3G.  I only use 3 buttons, and no sensitivity to play with.  I plan to learn a few things on computers before I get older, one of them being DVORAK, and the other using effectively every mouse button.  At this point, DVORAK sounds easier.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 5, 2010)

I used to use sensitivity buttons for sniping and such. I bought a mouse that didn't have them, and I haven't really missed them.

I use left and right click, and back and forward. So 4 buttons for me. I scroll, but don't really use the middle mouse click anymore. Used to be my PTT button, but since it broke on my Deathadder, I've moved on to using Alt.

Just tried out the R.A.T. 7, and long story short, see here.


----------



## BoardkilL (Aug 5, 2010)

I normallt don't use all the buttons, but more than three. And I use the dpi all the time. I work a lot in Photoshop, and switching to low dpi makes it so much easier to work on tiny details. Same goes for sniping in shooters, a low dpi makes it a lot easier to get those headshots. 

For Windows I use around 2 500 dpi, and for gaming I use 3 000+. Never really gotten used to anything higher than that.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 5, 2010)

BoardkilL said:


> I normallt don't use all the buttons, but more than three. And I use the dpi all the time. I work a lot in Photoshop, and switching to low dpi makes it so much easier to work on tiny details. Same goes for sniping in shooters, a low dpi makes it a lot easier to get those headshots.
> 
> For Windows I use around 2 500 dpi, and for gaming I use 3 000+. Never really gotten used to anything higher than that.



In photoshop, I do also turn down the DPI.  I just don't know it.  My hand automatically hits the DPI down when I zoom in, etc, but I really don't care to do so in games.  I am a huge fan of keeping things consistent, because if I switch and forget to turn back, I get killed, and fast.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 5, 2010)

It is very useful in programs like Photoshop. And I've done that PVT


----------



## ComradeSader (Aug 5, 2010)

They FINALLY announced the G700, after I bought a G500 after my legen-DARY G7 died. I didn't want a wired mouse, but they said they weren't going to release a G700 anytime soon... God dammit, anyone want to trade a G700 for my G500? lol :3


----------



## ramesh0044 (Aug 5, 2010)

BoardkilL said:


> Haven't taken pics yet, only written a review. But it looks like the pic in the first post. It has 13 buttons total, including left, right, scroll and so on. Eight programmable ones, and three profiles you can setup just the way you want to. I set up different profiles for gaming and Photoshop, pretty nifty. Ranges from 200 dpi to 5 700 dpi, and you can set up a total of five dpi levels in each profile (or less if you'd like), in increments of 100 dpi. Gotta love 200 dpi for sniping in Bad Company 2.



Hi, I have a few questions about the G700.

Only 8 of the buttons are programmable? From the pictures it appears that there are 14 buttons total, 13 of which (aside from the microgear button behind the scroll wheel) I would think would be programmable: left click, right click, middle click, left tilt, right tilt, four thumb buttons (G4-G7), three dpi buttons on top left-hand side (G8-10) and another button G11 behind the microgear button.

When the cable is plugged in does it operate as a true wired mouse or is it just charging the battery?

How does it compare overall to the G500 ?

Do you know when it's being released for sale in the US?

Thanks


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 5, 2010)

From my limited knowledge about it (that consists of google searches) I remember seeing somewhat of an October - November timeframe for release.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 5, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> The 13 buttons kinda scare me.  I pretty much use 3.  Mouse 1, 2, and 3 (left, right, middle).  The side buttons for going back and forwards have never grown on me.  The sensitivity buttons on my G7 NEVER get touched.  It stays at medium the whole time.  Same with my Razor Diamondback 3G.  I only use 3 buttons, and no sensitivity to play with.  I plan to learn a few things on computers before I get older, one of them being DVORAK, and the other using effectively every mouse button.  At this point, DVORAK sounds easier.



i use 7 of the buttons on my mouse in just about every game...


the three on the side are often used for voice chat or game specific macros - or melee/knife attacks in FPS games (all three are bound to abilities in games like say, singularity - where you get multiple powers)


G700 looks good, the buttons are larger so you wont accidentally hit the wrong one.


i just wanna know about battery life, the G7's batteries sucked, and they only got worse over time.

edit: oh and teh speed buttons can also be rebound, i use them for prev/next in winamp


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 5, 2010)

Official Press Release @ Engadget


----------



## LoWRiDeR82 (Aug 5, 2010)

I just bought the razer Mamba, do you think this G700 will be better?

I still don't understand why no company has made a wireless keyboard if they have made wireless gaming mice already....I need a new wireless gaming keyboard to finish replacing my old logitech wireless keyboard+mouse combo and I can't find anything decent...any suggestions?


----------



## beefyg (Aug 5, 2010)

BoardkilL said:


> It's august 5th here now, so I guess I'm not breaking the NDA.
> 
> My experience with the G700 is that it is the best Wireless gaming mouse I've used to date.



Hi BoardkilL,

Does the G700 work with the Unifying Receiver? And is this what you tested it with?

I have a Razer Mamba for my desktop, however it's impractical to carry around due to the dock being the wireless receiver. I purchased the Razer Orochi as I heard good things and working over bluetooth I wouldn't need an external receiver, however I have found it's performance to be less than desirable over wireless for gaming on my Alienware m11x.

Cheers,

Beefy


----------



## inferKNOX (Aug 5, 2010)

LoWRiDeR82 said:


> I just bought the razer Mamba, do you think this G700 will be better?
> 
> I still don't understand why no company has made a wireless keyboard if they have made wireless gaming mice already....I need a new wireless gaming keyboard to finish replacing my old logitech wireless keyboard+mouse combo and I can't find anything decent...any suggestions?



I really really doubt the G700 is beter. The Razer Mamba is way overpriced IMHO though.
I'm going for the M$ Sidewinder X8, it's a hybrid (wired/wireless) mouse, has a good price, good build quality, a good size (for my giant hand to rest easy), and good feature set.

Logitech tends to make overpriced stuff. I've never seen a point to any of their keyboards beyond the G11 and I think it's ridiculous to have a keyboard that needs to be plugged into power. Wireless gaming keyboards would probably have too much latency when transmitting for it to avoid lag, thus the manufacturers' reluctance.


----------



## LoWRiDeR82 (Aug 5, 2010)

I was checking a few of impressions, the mamba is still better than the G700 in feel and responsiveness, only lacks those extra buttons but honestly, I don't want more than 7 buttons on my mouse.


----------



## LoWRiDeR82 (Aug 5, 2010)

If mice can be wireless for gaming, like mamba, then a "mamba keyboard" should be possible.


----------



## inferKNOX (Aug 5, 2010)

LoWRiDeR82 said:


> If mice can be wireless for gaming, like mamba, then a "mamba keyboard" should be possible.



Consider the size of the circuitry in the mouse vs keyboard. The keyboard is much larger, meaning there's some extra latency from the signals traversing the bus lines.
Then consider how many buttons a keyboard has vs a mouse. The great number means there has to be more variable binary signals (eg, 00110010, 10110001, etc). The ones for a mouse don't need to be long, maybe 4 to 8-bits (eg 0001, 0100, etc) to give enough variables for all the buttons, meaning less to transmit, less latency. Keyboards might need up to 16-bits to have enough variables (eg 01000111 00100110) just to tell the computer what button was pressed, meaning it take more time/latency to transmit to the pc.
Then remember that the whole keyboard has to be powered, and considering they want to raise the speed to transit the extra bits faster, they'll raise the frequency to speed up transmittion, meaning battery life suffers.

All these factors (and more) add up to make it much more difficult to successfully make a 'gaming class' keyboard that is highly responsive even though mice have been done. Also, remember that even gaming mice just started being release a small time ago, so probably in time gaming keyboards will become a reality too.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 5, 2010)

battery  life is better on cordless keyboards than on mice, your logic is flawed.

'the whole keyboard has to be powered' - not on a regular keyboard it doesnt, just a small amount of circuitry.

number of buttons is also silly, a mouse has tons more data due to the X and Y values of the optical sensor - the pure variety of signals is much higher there. also remember that most keyboards can only have about 5 keys pressed at any one time, greatly reducing the 'maximum' amount of traffic.


gaming mice and gaming keyboards have existed for years, both wired and wireless... yes the wireless ones often sucked, but thats the connection type. now that they've moved away from IR and crappy RF to bluetooth (and proprietary variants like logitech uses) those problems are gone.


you used logic in your reasoning, but you only half thought things out.


----------



## inferKNOX (Aug 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> battery  life is better on cordless keyboards than on mice, your logic is flawed.
> 
> 'the whole keyboard has to be powered' - not on a regular keyboard it doesnt, just a small amount of circuitry.
> 
> ...



Ha ha ha, you got me!
Fair enough... I'm beat


----------



## BoardkilL (Aug 5, 2010)

beefyg said:


> Hi BoardkilL,
> 
> Does the G700 work with the Unifying Receiver? And is this what you tested it with?
> 
> ...



I had no luck using it with the Unifying receiver. The receiver that comes with the mouse looks the same, except having a G-series logo instead of the Unifying one. The battery is a rechargeable AA battery. I like the Mamba, but agree that the receiver/charger is a bit much. The G700 charges via usb. When connected to usb the wireless function is switched off, and you use the mouse as if it were any normal wired mouse.

I have the Orochi as well, and I'm not really that fond of it.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 5, 2010)

BoardkilL said:


> I had no luck using it with the Unifying receiver. The receiver that comes with the mouse looks the same, except having a G-series logo instead of the Unifying one. The battery is a rechargeable AA battery. I like the Mamba, but agree that the receiver/charger is a bit much. The G700 charges via usb. When connected to usb the wireless function is switched off, and you use the mouse as if it were any normal wired mouse.
> 
> I have the Orochi as well, and I'm not really that fond of it.



AA battery is an awesome improvement, is there any way to recharge it in the mouse, or you gotta do that the old fashioned way?


bugger about the unified receiver, i really want to get my stuff all on that one USB receiver.


----------



## LoWRiDeR82 (Aug 5, 2010)

The mamba also charges via usb and not necessarily with the base charger, so on that account g700 and mamba are on the same boat


----------



## Mussels (Aug 5, 2010)

btw, this is in the news section of the forums now, lets please move the discussion over there.

(dont forget to answer my questions about the mouse tho, boardkill )


----------

